# GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors2/15



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

<center>







vs.









Weds Feb 15
7:30 PM
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Rockets 2/15*

Weezy Your thread title says "Clippers @ Rockets" but its @ GS  You might wanna fix it 

BTW do you think VladRad will play?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Rockets 2/15*



Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Weezy Your thread title says "Clippers @ Rockets" but its @ GS  You might wanna fix it
> 
> BTW do you think VladRad will play?



I think he is still thinking about last nights blowout.

I heard somewhere Vlad should play, but havent seen anything offical.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Rockets 2/15*

I hope Vlad plays or somehow Ross and Maggs become available. I mean Clips have NO bench without him, 4 rookies and a vet who's having a ****ty year. 

No Baron for GSW so I hope that Sam can go off on Fish or whoever


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm expecting a win tonight for the Clippers. Anything less than that and I will boycott Clippers basketball for the rest of the regular season. lol.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Rockets 2/15*



qrich1fan said:


> I hope Vlad plays or somehow Ross and Maggs become available. I mean Clips have NO bench without him, 4 rookies and a vet who's having a ****ty year.
> 
> No Baron for GSW so I hope that Sam can go off on Fish or whoever


whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa no baron davis? why not? that'd be like the warriors of last season pre-davis. this is a MUST win then.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Rockets 2/15*

I think Murphey is injured as well.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

We might have Vlad Rad, they won't have B-Diddy or Murph.

See why you might consider this a must-win not only for this season but for next season at my updated blog:
http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I certainly hope they win this one. They should, but they also should have beaten the Bulls. As to those desiring to boycott the Clippers: we're Clippers fans, we have to stick around and cheer them on even when the going gets tough (as it often does).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Edit: Radman will not play.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't matter if Vlad plays or not, we own Golden State's ***, bet the house on this one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Edit: Radman will not play.


 damnit. That case I want to see some N;Dong or Korolev in there!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

leidout said:


> Don't matter if Vlad plays or not, we own Golden State's ***, bet the house on this one.


heeeey, where can i bet on the line tonite? cuz the oddsmaker didnt make a thread for clips/warriors game, but bodog says the clips are -1.5. can weasel quickly make a betting thread for that game?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=242354


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Actually Radman might play as he is in uniform. I guess the Clippers confidential for today was wrong.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Vladi's in uni!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Same Starting Unit as last night damnit

Kaman controls the tap


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Kaman wins the tap.

Brand misses twice.

JRich makes the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

0-2 Warriors.

Brand missed twice, JRIch scored

Clips turn it over and JRich with an easy lay up 0-4


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Pietrus with the nice layup.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Pietrus with an easy lay up 0-6 

:curse: sloppy


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Cat misses . . Warriors miss on the other end

Brand draws the foul n shooting two


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Brand makes both FT's.

Mobley fouls Richardson on the jumper.

Richardson only makes 1, barely.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Foul on the Warriors.

Mobley loses it . . and JRich with a nice lay in 2-9 

Brand with a quick J 4-9


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Pietrus with a non-shooting foul.

Mobley drives without the ball and Richardson scores on the break.

Brand with the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Diogu misses and Elton rebounds

Sam hits a three! 7-9


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Livingston hits a jumper!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Livingston hits a J! 9-11


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Both teams are playing too fast. 

Hard to type... haha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Diogu travels but no call as he scores.

Diogu fouls Brand but no call again.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

9-13 Warriors up

Warriors have 10 points in the paint to none by teh Clips

Sam misses areverse and the ball goes out on Brand.

MDJr. is in for Diogu


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Fisher with a J and he hits it 9-15

Mobley misses


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Fisher hits a jumper.

Mobley misses.

Pierturs misses, Brand rebounds.

Sam throws it away, steals, and scorres!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Richardson scores on the layup.

Kaman gets fouled by the shot.

Timeout.

Clippers down 11-17.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Nevermind no shooting FT's for Kaman.

Richardson scores easily.

Brand scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Dunleavy scores.

Brand gets fouled by Dunleavy, non-shooting.

Mobley hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Fisher hits a 3.

Kaman scores on the spin on Foyle.

Brand fouls Dunleavy, non-shooting.

Livingston blocks Richardson on the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Brand throws it away.

Livingston forces the Warriors turnover.

Timeout

Clippers down by 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Livingston throws it away.

Chabarkapba scores.

Mobley misses a 3 and Kaman fouls on the looose ball.

Great start by the Clippers :eyeroll:

Radman is in!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Livingston blocks Caparabraka and then Caparabarak (can't spell his name don't hate) has an offensive foul.

Livingston to Brand for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Cabarkapa gets the miss and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand has 2 fouls.

Cabarkapa makes 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Livingston misses but Radman saves the ball and it goes on the Warriors.

Shot clock violation.

Ewing fouls Fisher.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Q Ross is team MVP... i hate to be pessimistic but the Clips are playing nearly as badly on D as they did last night. And what makes it worse is that GSW doesn't have Baron on Murphy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 51- Clippers @ Warriors 2/15*

Fisher makes both FT's.

Ewing misses.

Richardson misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 19
Warriors 29

No defense and offense not up to par. The offense should be destroying, the Warriors are a terrible defensive team. Looks like Ross is sorely needed as no one is stepping up to the defense he played. Can't comment on Radman as he didn't get any touches, he did have a nice deflection to stop the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cabarpaka misses.

Ewing misses, Radman rebounds the miss and scores!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing steals, Ewing misses but gets the ball and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Richardson misses, mobley rebounds.

Wow, Livingston drives and scores. Pretty.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman fouls Caparbaka.
He makes both FT's.

Kaman misses.

Dunleavy scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman scores on the bank.

Livingston steal and scores on the break!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I like this unit on the floor for the CLips. Nice little run


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

yay... Livingston has finally shown up for a change. It seems he's realized how good he is at making driving layups.

and good to see Radman contribute in his Clips debut.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pietrus misses.

Cassell misses the tough layup.

Dunleavy misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman hits a fling jump shot.

Clippers down 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing fouls Fisher as he shoots a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Fisher makes all 3 FT's...

Cassell hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Foyle on Radman, nice Radman.

Radman with a sweet catch and score!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Digou scores.

Cassell misses. 

Foyle misses and it goes out on the Warriors.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation on the Clippers.

Pietrus misses a 3 but gets the dunk.

Kaman misses.

cassell scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Richardson misses a 3.

Cassell misses.

Grr...

Fisher hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman travels.

Foyle scores.

Bull!!! Refs suck!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Richardson scores.

Radman misses a 3.

Richardon misses, Radman rebounds.

Mobley scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pietrus scores on the layup.

Radman gets blocked but Cassell gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets 1 out of 2.

Pietrus hits a 3...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 40
Warriors 52

Defense? Please? Ross come back soon........


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

We can't afford to go into the break with a 3 game losing streak... this game should be very winnable for us but it seems that our team has completely forgotten how to play D. Fortunately the Warriors don't have the same offensive powers as Houston to put us away easily so we can still make up for our 1st half lapses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Fisher misses but Warriors get it back and score.

Kaman misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foyle scores.

Livingston throws it away.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Richardson misses.

Cassell hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers want to loose...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

to anyone watching this game, are we losing cuz shaun livingston is getting heavy minutes and starting? cuz he looks like a screw up rite now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Fisher misses a 3.

Cassell misses.

Richardson misses.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

we are so incredibly bad rite now. i'm at a loss for words.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay so we already have hands down the worst defense in the league right now... are we trying to get the honor of having the worst offense too?

Just in case we thought the Houston game was our low point of the season the Clips came out tonight to prove us wrong.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

other than shaun livingston shouldnt be starting at SF. he cant even play the guard positions. why the hell would u put him as SF? this team is so pathetic rite now.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wondering what's our FG % so far this quarter vs. Golden State's? I wouldn't be surprised if we were shooting 25% this quarter.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

our team looks dead. oh man you think we'll go for 1-10 again?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

On the bright side we'll probably never see as bad of a shooting performance by Brand for the rest of the season. 5 for 17... and Cassel's 6 for 16 isn't any prettier.

Clips cut it down to single digits (finally)... but it would take an act of God for this Clips team to erase an 8 point deficit in 1 minute.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least Radman did well...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah... it was good to see him get his first 3 in a Clips uni.

Livingston disappointed tonight... he showed a lot of promise in the 1st quarter but then became a non-factor for the rest of the game.

...and I hope Kaman can get back to his form of the last couple of months because he's not looking good at all right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips woke up way toooo late in this game. Our bigs need to start boxing out more often and thru out the entire game!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This 3 game skid could easily extend to 5 with road games against the Mavs and the Rockets after the break. Yet another pathetic performance. Another thing we did they finally decide to start playing hard with 5 minutes left, how bout coming out playing hard after halftime. This game was should have been won by the Clips with the Warriors w/o Davis and Murphy. All they had to do was play hard like they wanted to win but they didn't until it was too late.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I really like radman's shot. Never noticed how "pure" it looks. Like when peja shoots the ball or ray allen. it just "seems" like its going to go in. Other "shooters" dont have that look when they shoot. I dont see it in maggette, mobley, etc. 

If he can do this well, and rebound this well, we might not see singleton anymore which is dissapointing as i think he adds the energy we need.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> This 3 game skid could easily extend to 5 with road games against the Mavs and the Rockets after the break. Yet another pathetic performance. *Another thing we did they finally decide to start playing hard with 5 minutes left, how bout coming out playing hard after halftime.* This game was should have been won by the Clips with the Warriors w/o Davis and Murphy. All they had to do was play hard like they wanted to win but they didn't until it was too late.



This was the big key when they won those four games straight on the road, they came out at halftime and busted their butts to overcome their deficits, and put the fear of losing into the other teams. Who knows, maybe the Clippers are just victims of their own success right now, and "expect" that they will always be able to win just because they've done it in the past. Of major concern to me is the way teams are packing it against us in the paint, the lack of defensive effort, the awful slump Livingston is going through, and just how tired the team looks. Let's just hope Rebraca, Ross, and more importantly Maggette are on their way back to the lineup, because they are direly needed right now. Thank God the break is coming up, though the way the team looks, they might need 2 more weeks of rest.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

We have a good squad we played the way we should play. Its scary how good we are without BD and Murph. When they come back after all star break lookout.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

do you guys think we're gonna go to a 5 game skid? 

next game: mavs and rockets


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

joser said:


> do you guys think we're gonna go to a 5 game skid?
> 
> next game: mavs and rockets


If this same level of play keeps up, we won't even take the lakers after that. :sigh: 
:basket:


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

> If he can do this well, and rebound this well, we might not see singleton anymore which is dissapointing as i think he adds the energy we need.


I think this was just a good rebounding game for Radmon, he's normally not that good a rebounder.

The defense right now is very dissapointing, is Q needed that much defensively? I think the team is tired, and the break, and also getting guys back will help a lot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I was wondering why Singleton didn't play more, but now I know.



> On the newest Clipper, Vladimir Radmanovic:
> 'I wasn’t going to even put him in the game, but James (Singleton) didn’t have the right shorts on. I put him on because of that and he did well enough (to remain in the game). He did a nice job for us for not knowing too much of what we were doing."


Quote from Dunleavy after the game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im pissed at the 3rd straight loss thats why i didnt post hahah :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


but i noticed that hmmm...it seems as if they left their gameplan, that they usually go through


and they tried to incorporate Vlad but they didnt do a very good job at it .....


and THE MOST ANNOYING THING , THEY COULDNT STOP THEM, and WHEN THEY DID STOP THEM

THE WARRIORS JUST GOT THEIR OWN REBOUND, and when they clips got the rebound

they just couldnt score on the other end :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------

